# Understanding my Dish'n It Up options



## batigolazo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi! :hi: 

My first post at dbstalk.com, so apologies in advance for any typos, lack of acronyms, and accidental nonsense!! :grin: 

First, I am a comp eng and electronic lab rat. In the past I built video and broadcast production rooms and mobile units, so I prefer to setup my own electronics. Though my work is leading edge network semiconductors, I am trailing edge at home. I am often consulted by friends and family on latest gadgets and technologies, but at home I prefer to upgrade/update mostly when necessary.

So I finally got around buying my first HD set, a Vizio VOJ37F. Eventually, I will need to upgrade my E* hardware and programming, and I would like to check my understanding with you, the dbstalk.com gurus.

At present I have a Dish 500, with a DVR625 and 322(G). The network dish was badly installed on the ground, so I moved it to a CM9138 tripod. In terms of signal, I get 72 to 78 on 110 and 66 to 75 on 119. I live about 5 miles southwest of the Raleigh-Durham Intl Airport, and I have the Raleigh, NC DMA Pkg included in my programming.

In terms of receivers, I would like to change the 322 for a ViP722. The Dish'n It Up page I get in my account, says I can "upgrade" to "High Definition DVR Receiver" and to "Enhanced High Definition DVR Receiver", but does not state which model is which  I guess ViP722 is "Enhanced"

The Dish'n It Up page does not mention restrictions, so I guess the prices listed are independent of which receiver is exchanged. Is this correct ??

In terms of network dish, it seems I have two options: :scratchin 
A. dish 1000.2 for orbital locations 110, 119, 129
B. dish 1000.4 for orbital locations 61.5, 72.7, and 77 (Eastern Arc)

I have clear line of sight for either one, and both dishes sell for about $90 on the net. As soon as the hardware upgrade is done, I would switch to TurboHD Silver with Local HD channels and the DishLATINO Bonus Pack. This option already shows up in the Programming update page of my account.

So... 
Can I do the programming I desire with either option ??
What are the pros and cons of each , 1000.2 and 1000.4 ??
Will 1000.2 or 1000.4 become better or worse in the future, especially after Feb 17 ??
Given where I live, is there a difference in signal strength ??
Are there any gotchas I need to consider for either one ??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish is not in the habit of giving out Eastern Arc dishes if you don't need them. Your local HD channels are on both 118 and 61.5, since you would need 61.5 to get other HD programing, Dish will probably just add 61.5 to your 500 dish you are already using. If you want to get the EA dish, you would need to upgrade the 625 as well since it will not be able to view any of the available channels on 72 or 77. There is not an abundance of 622's but depending you the upfront fee you are willing to pay, you can insure getting a 722 if that is what you want. The additional dish you would need would be supplied as part of the DIU upgrade, so there is no need for you to go out and buy one. Also note: the analog shutoff coming in February will have no effect on any local channels you receive via Dish satellites.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

As Garys stated, the standard procedure for this upgrade would be to add a wing dish for 61.5 for you.

Dish isn't doing upgrades for existing customers to the Eastern Arc dish until Feb 2009 at the earliest, as doing so will require a lot of people to replace existing receivers with MPEG 4 receivers (i.e., the ViP series receivers), as the Eastern Arc sats at 72.5 and 77 use MPEG4 exclusively, and neither of your current receivers are MPEG4 capable. Dish doesn't have an upgrade program in place right now; Eastern Arc is currently only installed for new customers.

So, the wing dish at 61.5 is your best bet right now.


----------



## batigolazo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi! :hi:

Thanks for the post. In my particular case, a wing is not an option... I need a single network dish solution. I can DIU both receivers, one to Vip222 and the other to ViP722, if that is required for 1000.2 and/or 1000.4

I do not understand the 622 vs 722 situation. In the DIU page there are only two options for HD DVR for 2 TVs, a non-Enhanced and an Enhanced. On the Dish web page there are only 2 HD DVR models, so I concluded 622 is non-enhanced and 722 is enhanced. Am I missing something ??

In terms of Feb 17 and the near future, I am trying to gather any hints or rumours on whether 1000.2 will continue to provide the same channels and options as 1000.4 If 1000.2 will be equivalent to 1000.4 for at least two more years, then I'll take whichever Dish wants to give me...

Thanks again!!



garys said:


> Dish is not in the habit of giving out Eastern Arc dishes if you don't need them. Your local HD channels are on both 118 and 61.5, since you would need 61.5 to get other HD programing, Dish will probably just add 61.5 to your 500 dish you are already using. If you want to get the EA dish, you would need to upgrade the 625 as well since it will not be able to view any of the available channels on 72 or 77. There is not an abundance of 622's but depending you the upfront fee you are willing to pay, you can insure getting a 722 if that is what you want. The additional dish you would need would be supplied as part of the DIU upgrade, so there is no need for you to go out and buy one. Also note: the analog shutoff coming in February will have no effect on any local channels you receive via Dish satellites.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

The enhanced 2 room HDDVR is the 722, the regular 2 room HDDVR is the 622. The difference is hard drive space. The one room HDDVR is the 612. If you plan to hook up an OTA antenna to these boxes to get your OTA intergrated with your E* service I would hold out a month and see what kind of a deal they will give you one the new 722k with the module added for dual OTA tuners.


----------



## batigolazo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi! :hi:

The Local Raleigh, NC DMA pkg is good enough for me, and I assume the channels are the same for HD. So OTA channels are not needed in my current situation.

I do not mind waiting a month or two, or perhaps even three. Though as a family we appreciate the better entertainment that comes with HD, if we waited this long, we can wait an extra few months. Having said that, if the better time, for whatever reason, to do DIU is this month, then I'll upgrade this month.

It will probably be a year before I buy a second HD TV, and having two DVRs instead of one is a nice thing to have but not a must-have. That is why I was happy with a 722/625 receiver pair for my 4 TVs (1 HD and 3 NTSC). I will go with 722/222 receiver pair, unless Dish brings GolTV back for the Holidays, then I'll do 722/722!!

I did a bit more research, and it seems the Western Arc would eventually transmit all MPEG4, though I do not know how quickly this will occur... So upgrading both receivers to MPEG4 appears to a be the better choice...

So that leaves me with Western Arc sooner versus Eastern Arc later... (and remember that I gotta have a single dish solution)

garys mentioned that Raleigh, NC DMA is at 118 and 61.5. Does that mean that 1000.2 is not an option for me ??

Given where I live, common sense tell me Eastern Arc would give me better signal overall. Is this true??

What about the satellite's electronics ?? Are the EA satellites newer than the WA ??

Thanks again!!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Eastern Arc is a new dish and there have been some problems with it in some areas while other areas have yet to even see one yet. Also, since your HD locals are not on 77, you will have a tough time getting an EA dish short of not paying for it. Again, Dish does equipment upgrades with no charge when it concerns local channels. You may want to check with local installers as to what you may expect Dish to do in Raleigh. A dish 1000 may work where you are as long as there is no problems getting 129, but for the most part Dish will try to add 61.5 to your current dish setup. Also note that is you upgrade the 625 now you will pay an up front upgrade fee but when Dish shuts off all the mpeg2 receivers (625 is one), the receivers get upgraded for free.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

A dish 1000.2 is NOT a good idea, 1 you would need a wing dish for HD locals. 2 61.5 is a better sat for signal than 129.
Just add a 61.5 wing to your 500 on 110/119


----------



## batigolazo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi! :hi:

So it appears my best option would be to wait until EA becomes available to current customers, hopefully early 2009...

From the replies, my recipe:
1. After I confirm Dish is giving EA to current customers, I should ask for HD programming first
2. This will trigger the hardware updates, the 722/222 receiver pairs
3. and the 1000.4 network dish so I can have a single dish solution...

I think garys suggestion for free 625 upgrade might take a while, perhaps years!! If D* and U-Verse start getting more new subscribers while E* loses more old subscribers, then perhaps the free upgrades will happen sooner. Personally, I do not think it is happening in 2009 (though I have no evidence either way)...

Anybody knows where I can get new news on spat between GolTV and Dish Network??

Many thanks to everyone, great info and details!!


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

You said you were looking at the dishlatino pack, I would find out what sat that is on.


----------



## batigolazo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi! :hi:

oljim pointed me to a gotcha... Went to EKB web page to research the DishLATINO Bonus Pack, and there is no DishLATINO with the present Eastern Arc channel list...

So if I want HD + DishLATINO I am stuck with a wing, which is a deal breaker for me...:bad_nono: Hmmm!!

I can only hope that whenever Dish allows current customers to get Eastern Arc, they got DishLATINO on it... I may have to consider D* :eek2: :nono2: 

Thanks again oljim!!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

If you let them know that D* might be in your future those free upgraded may come much sooner than later.


----------

